
GDPR: European Commission Suing Greece and Spain Not Transposing EU Law - zoobab
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-4261_en.htm
======
mtmail
To put into perspective the EC issues multiple such statements per month. So
many there's even a search engine. Active infringement cases against Germany
currently 140, closed 2000 so far.

[https://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu-law/infringements-
pr...](https://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu-law/infringements-
proceedings/infringement_decisions/index.cfm?lang_code=EN&typeOfSearch=false&active_only=0&noncom=0&r_dossier=&decision_date_from=&decision_date_to=&EM=DE&title=&submit=Search)

------
vipref
Financial sanctions being requested on Spain and Greece for failure to
transpose EU rules for personal data protection into law!

Good thing, in my books.

